# Red crystal shrimp



## Valthenya (Feb 11, 2009)

Does anyone have any advice on these little guys? i'm currently cycling a five gallon for my family that popped up in my community tank (two reds and they happened to have really great lookin babies)
i'm curious bout co2 with these guys too any advice would be welcomed!


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

i heard its harder to breed in a 5 gallon. a bigger tank would be better and becareful with the ferts.


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah i hope to upgrade the system eventually but this is what i got. i dont use ferts either actually i'm only just about to start using co2


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

I have them in a 12g and a 20L tanks and they're breeding like crazy. Can't control their breeding. It's like a swarm in the 12g tank.

I also have a few in the 3g and 2.5g tanks along with betta and White clouds. They're not breeding like crazy though.

They're very resilient and adaptable to various conditions. You should be fine with the 5 gallon tank especially if you're not housing them with other fishes that may eat the babies.

Post some pictures when you have some time, Mary.

Good Luck.


----------



## dthb4438 (May 2, 2007)

gravy9 said:


> I
> They're very resilient and adaptable to various conditions. You should be fine with the 5 gallon tank especially if you're not housing them with other fishes that may eat the babies.
> 
> Are you talking about CRS (crystal red shrimp) or RCS (Red cherry shrimp)? RCS are VERY adaptable and very hardy, but CRS are VERY touchy and not so easy to breed as the RCS are.


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 11, 2009)

CRS sorry if i posted wrong lol i got the words mixed up and mine have already breed in my community tank with other fish including loaches (the babes are now too big for them to get) and thats why i'm setting up my five gallon.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

you could refer to my CRS tank setup. im also trying to breed them in a 5 gallon, but its a lot more effort to keep the water parameters stable. i know a breeder that just does 1 50% water change a week and feed everyday with a 30 gallon+ 2 canisters. i have a 5 gallon wit 2 HOBs. i do 3 WCs instead of just 1 because the concentration of toxins build faster than in a 30 gallon.


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 11, 2009)

thanx !!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Valthenya said:


> CRS sorry if i posted wrong lol i got the words mixed up and mine have already breed in my community tank with other fish including loaches (the babes are now too big for them to get) and thats why i'm setting up my five gallon.


How amazing that you have Crystal Red Shrimp in a community tank! That's almost impossible. They are so touchy and hard to breed. You are referring to the red and white striped ones, right? The all red ones are red cherry shrimp - those I can see surviving in a community tank. If you are referring to the red and white ones you have really done an incredible thing! I can't imagine it! :faint2:


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

the guy that worked at AFA in SF actually told me today he had so many SSS grades he decided to put them in his 120 gallon community tank with gouramis (i think) dosing full amount of ferts.


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes red and white ones and the mother and dad (only two ) were not very good grade but the babies are all bout a S-SS grade at minimum.

And actually the tank is in the window so all natural sunlight no ferts no "special" food for the shrimp and i have two loaches in there too i'm pretty suprised as well


----------

